# Temperature changing extraction time?



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Ran some tests shots today to see if by keeping most things the same i.e. grinder and volume, would I get the similar results. I then decided to change the temperature to see what that would do, expecting a change in flavour only. However, it seemed to change the extraction time and I'm not sure if this was the temperature or some other variable like tamp pressure. This is roughly what I saw;

My first shot pulled 18 to 37 in 37 seconds at 93 degrees - admittedly this was this morning and the machine had been on for 45mins

First shot this evening, all the same settings but I mixed the grounds in the portafilter trying to de-clump, 18 to 38 in 34 seconds

Then increased temp to 95 and got 18 to 38 in 28 seconds - this was the one that surprised me

Finally back down to 93 and had 18 to 36 in 33 seconds

Would you expect temperature to change the extraction time? Or do you think this was something I was not consistent with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think that the times are probably more likely down to prep that temp, than a 2 c change in temp.

Higher temps can extract quicker in brewed but with espresso it's hard to rule out puck prep and changes in ambient temp etc.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

...I'd say almost certainly a channeling/prep/distribution issue. I'd be surprised if temp had much of an impact at all on shot times. Of course you might well see less extraction on those shots with lower temp water, even if the times are the same.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Right, thanks. That helps as I know I need to work on constantly with my prep work then


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep, I'd say so.....just like the rest of us.


----------

